# Advice please?



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm knee deep in planning and I've come to a point where I'm not sure what I should do. This year I want to expand my cemetery to both sides of my yard which requires me to build additional fencing. No big deal. I can certainly handle that. But when I started planning and calculating, I realized I was going to have to build about 150' of new fencing. That seems like a lot but the reason is that I have neighbors on both sides and nothing separates their yards from mine. So, I was going to completely fence off my yard but I'm starting to feel that its a bit too much and maybe even foolish or unnecessary. Not to mention the cost. It's not a ridiculous amount but I could spend it on other Halloween related treasures.  I tend to over think things so I'm turning to you guys for advice. I worry that it will look silly if I don't go all the way but then again, it'll be dark and I'd like to think folks will be a little more interested in whats inside the fence!  Anyway, what do you guys and gals think?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Definitely go all the way around the yard with the fence. Halloween is supposed to have a full moon this year, so it will be a lot brighter outside than last year. If the fence doesn't extend to the sides of the yard, it will look unfinished and cheesy, IMO.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Thats what I thought. I do NOT want a cheesy fence.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll stir the pot now by saying yes, it would look great with a full fence, but it isn't entirely necessary We use two sections of fencing in our front yard display - a straight section with a column to the right of our driveway along the sidewalk and an L-shaped section at the top of our driveway to the left of the walkway. Both serve the purpose of keeping people from taking a shortcut through the two sections of cemetery we have on either side of the driveway/walkway. Part of the reason this works for us is that the houses in our neighborhood are not that far apart. If you're on a corner lot or have more space between your house and the neighbors' houses, then more fencing is likely appropriate.

I really like the look of a fenced graveyard, but in real life, many cemeteries aren't fenced at all.


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

I would go all out. If the kids are like in my neighborhood they tend to cut across yards. The fence will help with that and protect your props as well. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Well even though fencing your whole yard for Halloween may seem excessive...I highly recommend it. In 2011 I fenced mine for the first time and then expanded it last year and I LOVE IT! It keeps the crowd controlled nicely, protects my props, and makes it super easy for everyone to see all of my decorations & props and helps us visit with different groups as they stand back to look. I wish I had done it years ago....Don't forget to post pictures of what you end up making!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a fence completely around my cemetery but use pillars and plastic chain to fence off the displays on the driveway. It does a good job of keeping people out of the displays.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks guys. Looks like I'll be making a ton of fencing.
I knew it would look awesome (even though I wont be able to make the type I wanted because of the slope my yard has) I just wasn't sure it was necessary. Now I'm convinced it is...


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I wouldn't even consider not having a fence around everything. It looks amazing and provides protection to all the handmade and bought props and helps discourage hands and touching of everything. Once you build it, you will have it for years to come.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Word of advice. Build it the first year just like you want it. Then make a map of the yard and label the sections of your fence on the map and the fence itself. That way you have the right pieces in the right place next year. I have just about 150 feet of fence surrounding my yard, and I have some rises and falls in the topography. Without numbering it, it would never line up the same again.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Ya know, thats probably a very good idea. I don't want to have to spend a portion of every off season (there is no off season for Halloween!) upgrading my fence design. Numbering it would a must, otherwise I'd flip out halfway through the set up and my fencing would end up slung across the yard. 
Thanks, Haunted Spider! Thanks to all of you for your advice.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

It is a good idea as the others have stated that you should build your fence to border your entire yard. The main reason that I would see for this is to keep people from walking into your neighbor's yards, especially if they don't celebrate Halloween or maybe they just hand out candy but don't decorate. As the others have said it makes for good crowd control as well. The idea of marking your fence is a really good idea and it does make for easy set up the next year.


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

If you end up not fencing the whole thing, maybe you could get creative as to the reason why. Maybe some sort of monster ripped a section of fencing out? A car rammed through it? The headstones outside the fence belong to people too evil to have been buried in "Hallowed ground"? The un-fenced section is new, with fresh graves not fenced in yet? There are lots of possibilities.


----------

